# R34 & R35 shoot



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

A few shots.


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Hmmm, can only see one of them (not sure if it's my crappy work restrictions or what !). Great photo though !


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Loverly shots there and nice to see a real pic of the two cars together ,the 35 looks a big car :bowdown1:


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

I love how the R35's roofline end almost ends in the height of the rear wing.
It grows more and more to me the more often I see it.
Great pictures Dino! They show the size difference very clearly.


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

That's a really nice colour on the R35, nice shots


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

nice shots!

still i'd have the 34 though


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

Amazing shots as usual, Dino. I'm personally not too keen on the R35 in that colour at all.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

I like that. Your usual craftsmanship. Excellent.


----------



## TSUCHIYA-KUN (Mar 19, 2007)

Like always, great photos!R35 Titanium grey, isn't it?
By the way, where is ??? Tokyo Bay?Yokohama bay??


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

Quality as always... lookin' good!


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

THE best Skyline photo's I have ever seen :bowdown1: 

:smokin:


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Dino what colour is that R35 please?

And as usual, great photo's.


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

new wallpaper! Great pics


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Wow, the R35 looks mahooosive.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Jags said:


> Wow, the R35 looks mahooosive.


Probably because it is, when comparing both dimensions alongside one another the new GTR is slightly bigger is everywhere possible, not by much, but overall altogether make a big difference.

Although i'm not sure these sources are 100% accurate, these are the sites I used to compare dimensions:

R34:
Derek's Exotic Cars - 1999 Skyline GT-R R34

GTR:
Nissan GT-R


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

TSUCHIYA-KUN said:


> Like always, great photos!R35 Titanium grey, isn't it?
> By the way, where is ??? Tokyo Bay?Yokohama bay??


Kisarazu

Color is Titanium Gray (TM) (#KAC) It's a stunning color when there is a lot of light. Lovely varying reflections of bronze/gold that really enhance the unique lines of the R35


----------



## TSUCHIYA-KUN (Mar 19, 2007)

DCD said:


> Kisarazu
> 
> Color is Titanium Gray (TM) (#KAC) It's a stunning color when there is a lot of light. Lovely varying reflections of bronze/gold that really enhance the unique lines of the R35


when I saw titanium grey GT-R in Ginza showroom,I fell in love!!:bowdown1: it was beautiful under artificial light but under light sun is gorgeous:thumbsup:


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

boring good pics as usual:smokin: 

Titanium is going on my favorite list foe my GTR far more up now,thanks Dino:smokin:


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Now I can see all the pics.....they're fantastic - as always.


----------



## Sly76 (Apr 9, 2008)

Nice shots :thumbsup:.


----------



## NBM33 (Jan 15, 2006)

Great Pics........Thanks for sharing


----------



## Kyuubi (Dec 3, 2007)

Those are bloody awesome pics. The R35 sure is huge.


----------



## Hedgehog Dodger (Jul 13, 2004)

I really dont like the R35 in that colour. Needs to be in black or White, or even Red!

Nice R34 though.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Some great pictures there. I love the R34! The R35 as has been mentioned seems huge compared to the R34.. I dont think an R35 would even fit in my garage!!  

More pictures please!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Skyline Squeak (Jun 21, 2006)

R34 will always win IMO, a true skyline


----------



## sbkrider (Feb 28, 2004)

A few points about those pics.....


andreasgtr said:


> I love how the R35's roofline end almost ends in the height of the rear wing.


1. I'd never noticed that before!

2. At the risk of being ridiculed, the R34 has a real R32 look about it when parked next to the R35:thumbsup: 

3. Why is it that an industrial dock type area in Japan, looks spotlessly clean, whereas anywhere in England looks like a shit tip?

4. Great pics as always, Dino!


----------



## JP_Tuner (May 6, 2004)

Sweet pics Dino!!!


----------



## Addicted2Boost (Nov 15, 2007)

sbkrider said:


> A few points about those pics.....
> 
> 
> 2. At the risk of being ridiculed, the R34 has a real R32 look about it when parked next to the R35:thumbsup:


Thats exactly what i was thinking! Although the R32, R34 are quite different, when you compare to an R35, it just shows how much in common the general shape of the R32 and R34 share! 

highlights how much thought was put into the R35 design. All the lines seem to blend in with the rest of the car, like lines from the front all the way to the rear bumper etc, and it just seems more complete and in harmony and purposeful about it... if that makes any sense  

Awesome pictures thanks for sharing!


----------



## car killer (Oct 27, 2005)

when i park my 32 at the side of a 34 my 32 seems small. The 35 does the same to the 34. Why is everything getting so big :nervous: 
These pics realy show the size of the 35. Can't believe that it sits higher than the 34, the 34 has always imo looked tall in comparison to the 32.
Good pics though, i'll wait for one to come out in bayside blue though.:clap:


----------



## steven_c (Oct 17, 2007)

bkvj said:


> nice shots!
> 
> still i'd have the 34 though


yeh same here the 34 does it more for me...


----------



## deef (Aug 4, 2005)

Ex photos mate, ex


----------

